
Git Magic - Preface - graywh
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~blynn/gitmagic/
======
artagnon
Yet another Git tutorial. I've found that it's impossible to master Git by
treating it like a black box- one _must_ understand how it works to truly
understand it.

~~~
cduan
This is exactly why I wrote my tutorial:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=531517>

It's pretty sad that this one not only assumes that knowledge of the internals
is unnecessary, it in fact praises such ignorance ("newbies can ignore its
inner workings and view Git as a gizmo that can amaze friends and infuriate
enemies with its wondrous abilities"). This is particularly true considering
that the relevant parts of the Git internals are actually quite simple.

~~~
Confusion
Your life is too short to learn and understand the internals of everything.
The less I have to know about the internals, the more leverage a library or
framework provides me.

Secondly, what is 'quite simple' to you may be incomprehensible to someone
else. However, I still have to collaborate with these people on a project. If
git is ruled out, because only the top 1% of people in software engineering
can gain a sufficient understanding of the internals to use it, then it is
utterly worthless to me.

------
graywh
I'm showing this to my version control-challenged co-workers first thing in
the morning!

------
etherealG
this has been my most useful git tutorial, or more importantly, reference.
it's great to come back to for how to deal with a situation that doesn't come
up often enough, but when it does you need a concise answer on how to handle
it.

